# How far do you live from your boat?



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

How long does it take to get from home to your boat? I live in SE Missouri (Cape Girardeau) and sail on Kentucky Lake. It is 107 miles from my house to the lake, takes 2 hours depending on traffic. I would love to hear how long it takes some of you all to do your trips.
DD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Depends how hard I row.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

When I lived on land, took 45 minutes, including a stop for steaks and ice. Now, I live on the boat


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

1-1/2 Hours each way at 75MPH.

I don't mind it during sailing season, we drive up on Friday evening and return on Sunday evening.

Where it can be a pain in the ass, is now, during Spring.
Driving up on Saturday to work on the boat all day and than returning in the evening, makes for a long day. Of course, I complain, but we love it.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

it takes me about 25 minutes to get to the boat. i'm thinking of changing marinas next year but then it would take 35 minutes. with my rhode island, small state mentality, that's quite a hard decision to make.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I live about 2 hours from the boat. When I move it to New Jersey next month it will still be 2 hours away but considerably more traffic to deal with in the Summer.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

12 minutes to the parking lot. Then another 15 to wake up the launch operator to motor out to the mooring.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

45 minutes.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Wchevron - I'd say if the marina move is good - DO IT. A few years ago I moved from way up in the Greenwich Bay section of NGBay for a much better marina in every way down in Wickford. It upped my drive time from 1 1/2 hrs to 1 3/4 hrs but so what - the Marina itself is much better and the area of the bay I moved to is much better for day sail options and also to head out to the ocean.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

As of a few weeks ago, 5 minutes to cross the island - from our house on the east shore to the marina on the west shore. Close yes, but too far, since the boat was sold.

Although, when we buy another sailboat it will be kept on a mooring just a couple minutes away.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

180seconds about a half a mile and one stoplite but on the way back its rite on red so only 120 seconds


----------



## Pogo-2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Well it normally takes me 6 minutes to get to the yacht club from my house, howevr if I stop at Tim Hortons for a coffee and muffins it'll take at least 15 more minutes for muffins to check out and grab a coffee herself


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

About 20 minutes which includes buying ice. If there is heavy traffic it can take up to 30 minutes. For those doubters, traffic can be very bad here!!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

205 miles, 3 hrs. 15 min. Like tjk- we go up on Friday around lunch time and return Sunday night after dinner. With gas prices high, we tend to stay up north for more full weeks and much of July. The only real issue, as stated, is having the time to get projects done in the spring before launch. Seems like the weathers always crappy when I'm there and sunny when I'm at home.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

30 miles, 30 minutes.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

christyleigh
i was just joking although my wife was complaining. i'm at brewers, greenwich bay now. hoping to get into allen harbor next year. that ten minute drive saves about 2 hours sailing. are you at brewer's wickford or somewhere else?


----------



## petegingras (Mar 29, 2007)

for the last 8 years...20 minutes from the house to the boat, 5-6 minutes from the office to the boat.

before that, lived in Albany, NY and boat was in East Boston, 3 hours 20 minutes without boston traffic.


----------



## bruceyp (Aug 4, 2006)

1.3 miles to the marina. If we order our take out dinner ahead, we are under sail in about 15 minutes. Plenty of sailing before sunset. But the Navesink River where we sail is not very long. 3-4 miles between bridges and not too wide. It gets a bit boring. Getting out to Sandy Hook Bay is an hour of motoring through a winding channel before we can set sail. But I ain't complaining. I'd rather motor the boat for an hour than sit in the car for an hour.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

45 minutes on a good day...depending on how bad the traffic is, it can be as long as two hours.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

1 hour or 
60 minutes or 
3600 seconds.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

1 hour plus the grocery run.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

We're 35 minutes away, which is just about perfect because it's close enough to go on a moments notice yet far enough to feel like we're "away" from the responsibilies at home.


----------



## orient (Jul 5, 2004)

Two blocks. Found the marina and then bought a house. Usually just walk to the boat.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

One mile to the yacht club. Time depends on how I hit the three lights.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Ninety miles, 1.5 to 2.5 hours depending on traffic. Then a 35-45 minute power boat ride to the island. Hopefully moving to the island soon, then it will be a 2 minute walk to the marina







.

John


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Not close enough, but not bad*

We are about 1 h door to launch parking lot away from our boat. If we leave our house by 8:30 AM on a Saturday, we can be sailing no later than 10:30.

It is not far away about 40 miles, but the first 33 miles takes about 30 minutes and the last 7 miles and short walk to pier takes 30 minutes. The problem is our boat is in a town that you can't get to from here. Basically you have to go through other towns (small and few roads) to get to. In the summer once past 10:00, it becomes a zoo, which is why I tell my wife, we need to leave no later than 8:45 so we can get a spot in the launch parking lot.

Moving the boat won't help either as most areas for us are about the same distance/time wise.

DrB


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am about 50 minutes away from my boat. I take all back roads to avoid the Garden State Parkway. I have been on the parkway in traffic jams for up to 3.5 hours.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

How Far ? 

3 Years, about $100,000 and A Million Miles ..............


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Was 4 hours - left on Fridays at 3 PM, returned Sunday at midnight (which made going to work Monday mornings "interesting" but that's another post).

Decided to refocus our priorities, moved aboard 5-1/2 years ago.


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

30 Minutes, no traffic.
40 Minutes with traffic.

That's still too far. Looking to move closer.

Cape Girardeau! I went to college there. Best 6.5 years of my life (for a 4 year degree)


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

200 feet.


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Geez,
At 2 hours away I feel like I am on the outside of normal. I'll just have to figure out how to move closer to the boat! I do envy you all who live close enough to do short day trips, for us it is a stretch to go without staying overnite.
DD


----------



## ISLANDAH (Jul 28, 2006)

As the gull flies, the boat is a little more than 1/4 mile from our house, but we have to drive three miles to get to the other side of the cove for shore access.


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

17 miles, 25 minutes and I firing the motor. Worth every penny.  

On Lake Norman
Charlotte, NC


----------



## scolil (Mar 9, 2007)

2 feet, water is between 20 and 90 minutes


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

25 minutes on foot, 12 minutes on bicycle, 15 if I'm towing propane or sail bags.

Thanks to the CN Tower and my sextant, I estimate I am about 25 metres higher than the usual lake level, or very close to 100 metres above sea level.

All of which is probably "too much information".


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

5 minutes in the truck to get to the dingy, then 5 minutes in the dingy to get to the boat.

of course......when the boat sells, it will just be 5 minutes to the dingy


----------



## millenniumman (Sep 8, 2004)

Lucky enough to be a 5 min walk...10 if I stop for a cold one!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

by car five minutes
by foot 20 minutes
by bicycle 10 minutes

plus a short row.

by car add 15 minutes for buying food and booze.


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

45 to 50 minutes by car now. I hope to get a slip at a marina just 5 minutes from my house (been on the waiting list for 3 years now), if I don't die before my name comes up.


----------



## Digiital (Sep 10, 2001)

Average, about 30 mins where he lays now.


----------



## kowrach (Oct 4, 2006)

5 minutes to the boat ,maybe 10 minutes down the channel to lake michigan


----------



## CS271409 (Mar 1, 2006)

65 minutes to the boat... unless we're in a hurry, then it's 75 minutes.


----------



## supergrade (Jan 31, 2008)

hour and a half. Soon to be one hour when we move the boat to a new (cheaper!!) marina.


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

*got you all beat*

as much as we are trying to shorten the distance, i'm about 8 hrs from the boat..assuming traffic cooperates..
if our house sells and we get the one we want..10 mins tops..
anybody wanna buy my house?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

You guys are all lucky! We're 2 1/2 - 2 3/4 hours from our boat, but we (wife and kids) have learned how to enjoy the trip up - reading blogs, playing games, stopping for dinner, etc. June of 2009 we'll hopefully be living on our boat though


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

20 minutes with no traffic; 40-50 or more in rush times. A ten minute motor slip to sailing (huge improvement this year, before we had a tidal race and 3 miles to open water.. with tide currents up to 7-8 knots our opportunities to get out were a matter of timing.)

Better still... the boat is only a 5 min drive from where our new granddaughter lives


----------



## thekeip (Aug 8, 2007)

30 min Benicia to slip; 5min to Bay; 2hr to Gate; 3wks to Paradise...your call.
Howard Keiper
Berkeley


----------



## JSL3 (Jun 6, 2007)

now: 1 month (until the boat is splashed)
during the season: 50-60 minutes drive depending on traffic from home to marina. 5 minutes of motoring until sails up. 30 minutes sail to the open water of the chesapeake. currently though i'm just counting the days.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

About 30 miles and around 45 min.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Which part of the boat ?


----------



## cosmoking (Mar 19, 2008)

I was 5 minute walk from the boat from my home by Lake Union in Seattle. But took a big plunge and moved the old Coronado 41 out to Shilshole this month on the Puget Sound. Now I'm 15 minutes away by car, but avoid 2 hours waiting for 4 bridges and a lockage to get to the big water. Now it's drive to the boat, hop aboard, and out for the weekend!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

30 minutes..we usually stay Friday night through Sunday. minutes motoring from the slip...then sails up//right out to Chesapeake.

Dave


----------



## l0keman (Mar 14, 2007)

I live about 1.5 miles from my marina, but sometimes I keep it in dry storage (another couple hundred yards) and sometimes it stays at the marina. Depends on time/money. 15$ a month to keep it dry and $2.50/foot to keep it wet.


----------



## awindj (Jun 6, 2007)

I live about 7 hours from where I would like to have a boat. That is why I don't have a boat. Need to get up some nerve and move. Chartering at least helps.


----------



## jorgenl (Aug 14, 2006)

5 minute walk


----------



## P8dawg (Jan 10, 2007)

35 minute drive, and a pretty boring drive at that.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

2.5 hours without traffic. 4-5 hours with traffic, lol. This is what happens when you live on the wrong side of the Capital beltway. 

When I move, it'll take an act of God to keep me from moving closer to the boat.


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

45 minutes from the time I leave work till I'm at the marina. Then I can be good to go in about 20 minutes. I hoping to spend a lot of weekday evening on my boat this year. I'm lucky that I don't open my shop till 9 am so that gives me time to pull up anchor and either sail or motor bck to the marina, grab my mooring ball, hit the shower and then drive to work.

Andy
Medford, OR


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

On here lift 35' from the house.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Live 0 minutes / 0 feet away from boat.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

About 12 steps from the back door to the dock then another 6 steps to the boat. Haven't timed it but its probably under 30 sec.?


----------



## R100S (May 28, 2007)

Enjoy living in the mountians. The mooring is 1 1/4 hrs away. Most of the time its the best of both worlds. I keep the boat at home in the winter to work a+ also.
WHTMTS, NH
Bob P


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I can see it out the window in the winter, trees and leaves block in it the summer. I live on the opposite side of the creek it is berthed on.

If I use a kayak I can get to it in 5 minutes, walking and paddling. Driving to it takes about 10 minutes if I don't stop for supplies.

I used to live in Winchester Va and drive 1 hour to work in the Washington D.C area, 2 hours to get to my boat (in the same slip it's in now). We got tired of weekend commutes, sold the old house and moved closer to the boat. Commute to work is the same time wise now, just opposite direction.


----------



## dch (May 24, 2003)

Six hours away. I know it sounds crazy but I live in Atlanta and like to sail out of the Jacksonville, Fl area. I have been commuting this way to my boat for over five years now. It can make for a long weekend. After a while the drive does not bother me much. My wife and kids get very tired of the drive. Lots of solo trips to the boat. Cannot get closer due to job constraints and kids in school. Hopefully I can move closer within the next ten years.

Cheers,
dch


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

5 minutes to wheel the dinghy from my house down the street to the docks, launch and motor out to the mooring.

Henry
Chiquita


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

I live an easy 45 minute drive from my marina; my office is closer, only 15 minutes away. As much as I love sailing, I doubt I would have a boat if I had to drive further or fight traffic in order to sail. With everything else going on in my family's life, I don't think I would have the time.


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

About 10 min. to the marina  - and, with some luck, less than 2 yrs. till the next boat.


----------



## Captmdsmith (Mar 21, 2008)

*less than 1 min to the cockpit*

I live on it.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

don't have a boat but live about 45 mins of total time from door to dock of the club I belong to.


----------



## jimmd (Nov 2, 2006)

small community on the water. walk across street and down a flight of steps.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It takes me 30 minutes to drive 30 miles. I could move the boat closer but then would have to have the train bride lifted to go down river where the scenery is better anyway. Go every friday night after work, come back on sunday evening.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

100 miles and 100 minutes of Chicago traffic...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Back door of my girlfriends house is about 50' from the ramp to the dock to my boats slip. I'm not 100% sure where I live anymore, could be the boat, could be my girlfriends. I'm confused. At least some things are consistent!

Bob C s/v Valkyrie, Irwin Citation 35.5


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

bob chaisson said:


> Back door of my girlfriends house is about 50' from the ramp to the dock to my boats slip. I'm not 100% sure where I live anymore, could be the boat, could be my girlfriends. I'm confused. At least some things are consistent!
> 
> Bob C s/v Valkyrie, Irwin Citation 35.5


So if you break up with your girlfriend, you lose your home and a place to keep the boat ? Say it isn't so ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Oh God No!*

Boat is in the marina where I work. She rented the house a little over a year ago, when it became available, claiming claustrophobia. I spent the winter at the house cause my 15 yr old dog is arthritic and she has trouble doing the dock when it is icy (the dog not the girl - well the girl too actually). Its back to the boat in a couple of more weeks for me and maybe the dog (I might wind up visiting the dog).


----------



## okapi3 (Apr 14, 2007)

I live in western Colorado and my boat lives on the Chesapeake Bay (I grew up in Maryland and learned to sail out of Annapolis as a kid). Takes me about 7 hours of flying with 2 connections, then an hour or so driving. With the cost of plane tickets going up rapidly with fuel prices, I might have to think about moving back East. ;-).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Two hours each way Battle Creek to Whitehall MI. 117 miles.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I want a girl friend that lives by the dock........


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

*That depends on day of the week...*

Durring rush hour here in Washington DC area it can be "awhile". But on weekends about 1 hour and 15 m inutes each way from North of DC to Shadyside.


----------



## cabron99 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Lucky guy*

I didn't plan it this way, but I can hold my breath and drive to my boat from my office. On top of that I can almost hold my breath and get to my office from home. I guess that calcs out to about 2 breaths max. Sometimes get a little light headed. None of us are getting any younger.

Pat


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

cabron99 said:


> I didn't plan it this way, but I can hold my breath and drive to my boat from my office. On top of that I can almost hold my breath and get to my office from home. I guess that calcs out to about 2 breaths max. Sometimes get a little light headed. None of us are getting any younger.Pat


Well.... in a way you are ...... at least in comparison to me  I WASTE sooo......many hours of my life driving 200 miles a week to work, and 200 miles a week to my boat. You may not be getting younger but the hundreds of hours of stress on the road sure aint doing my heart any good


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

5 minutes, 2 miles, a coffee, and many stops to talk to everyone, which may include more coffee....


----------



## capt.stu (Oct 5, 2004)

*travel time*

Takes three hours but well worth it.


----------



## astraeus (Jan 30, 2006)

100 miles door to marina, about an hour and a half.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

~1.7 miles to the boat (7 minutes or so), 5-30 minutes to get ready to go, 4 minutes to motor out of the marina and into Puget Sound.  Most days I can be sailing with the motor off inside of 20 minutes.

thanks for the reminder, I was depressed about something that didn't matter before I answered this question.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

6 miles from home, or 10 minutes with no traffic. 1.4 miles from work, or 2.5 minutes. You have no idea how convenient it is to wash/provision the boat during your lunch hour, and have it ready to go when you get out of work on Friday (while watching the clock and counting the minutes to "escape"...)


----------



## rats319 (Sep 19, 2007)

About three steps from my front door. The boat is on the trailor in the driveway. About a 15 minute drive to the launch and then we are sailing..... well actually, the boat does most of the work.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

About 35 feet.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

See tenuki's answer, altho might be 2 miles, not 1.7, as he is on the north end, I am south, have to go by his boat to get to mine! I might also be just a skoosh farther, so maybe 2.2 miles.........not far as compared to first marina, that was minimum 45 min, to 1.5 hrs and 30 miles! Did not get any work done or as much sailing as when it is closer. Yes it costs about $50 more amonth, but the useage value, and lack of fuel costs etc to the marina, well worth it!

marty


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

30 minutes to the harbor, launch and motor out to boat about 15 minutes.


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

3,346 nautical miles, at the moment.
(Oklahoma to Oahu.)


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Ouch, Bob, you have me beat! I live 1,000 miles, from Missouri to Annapolis, Maryland. Which is why I live aboard spring to fall! This will be the 9th season of doing the trek but I've calculated we spend more actual hours of sailing now, then we did when the boat was an hour away.


----------



## DanGrace (Mar 25, 2008)

12 miles, about 20min.


----------



## kennya (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm 2 hours of hard driving if I don't stop for supplies.


----------



## Vitesse473 (Mar 16, 2008)

SF Bay traffic, um, 30 minutes at 2am, 60 minutes at 8am.


----------



## asivesind (Jan 20, 2008)

three hours one way right now, but I am moving aboard next week, so that takes care of that!!


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

NauticalFishwife said:


> Ouch, Bob, you have me beat! I live 1,000 miles, from Missouri to Annapolis, Maryland.


We were in Chesapeake the summer before last. Somehow we turned right instead of left and ended up in in Hawaii. Aleutians are next...


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

A little over three hours. Although there are lakes closer, we decided to put the boat on Lake Erie and although it is a long drive, we go up on Friday night and come back on Sunday. We just make sure the weather will be good.


----------



## jr438234606 (Apr 25, 2006)

12 minutes / 4 miles


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

bobwebster said:


> 3,346 nautical miles, at the moment.
> (Oklahoma to Oahu.)


You keep your boat in the Hawaiian Islands?

Isn't that expensive?


----------



## GreenEgg (Mar 23, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> 1-1/2 Hours each way at 75MPH.
> 
> I don't mind it during sailing season, we drive up on Friday evening and return on Sunday evening.
> 
> ...


There are pros and cons for everything.

Having to actually "pack and Go" to the boat can be exciting....you make a day of it. 
That's fun. We used to do that, and sailing was more fun then, in the respect that it was more of an event.

We keep our sailboat in our back yard, the Ottawa river. 
If only we would reward ourselves with a nice quiet sail, once in a while.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

90 miles, one way.


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

GreenEgg said:


> You keep your boat in the Hawaiian Islands? Isn't that expensive?


The state-owned small boat harbors are cheap. Even the nice Ko Olina Marina on Oahu is cheaper than Key West.


----------



## MIKEMCKEE (Oct 13, 2001)

I can get to my marina and on the boat in 15 min. I feel real lucky. I am always amazed at the number of people who both drive a long distance to our marina and never sceem to visit there boat all season long. I worry about those people because it's going to be one of those boats that break free and crash into my boat. Our marina is just for sailboats and it's great.


----------



## Wannafish (Mar 25, 2004)

Last year it was 120 miles = 2 hours.
Sold boat this (past) winter.

This year it is 175 miles = 3 - 3.5 hours.
Bought boat on the other side of the state - going to try there for awhile.

One thing about it - you don't just pack up and go home because you left some item. Get another or do without!


----------



## tonic (Jan 22, 2007)

45 minutes to long. I always enjoy the ride back better once I get my fix. PEACE


----------



## georgetina (Nov 23, 2005)

Across five country's and 1250 miles. Takes 2 days to drive there. Good job I am retired and can spend 2 or 3 months on board at a time. (Would spend longer but SWMBO gets a little home sick !!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i'm happy to say it no longer sits in the yard


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*400 miles to heaven*

Our boat is in Port Isabel, Texas and we live in Conroe, a suburb of Houston. It takes about 7 hours to drive down, but when we go we go for several weeks at a time. The best thing about traveling this far is that there are no distractions to take our mind off just having fun sailing.


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

usually in a slip in our back yard.


----------



## svNorthernLight (Feb 14, 2007)

I currently live in Schaffhausen Switzerland but my sailboat the s/v Northern Light is back in Galveston Bay. Hopefully I will be back aboard this coming fall…


-Capt Dave-


PS… Do I win…


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Two to three minutes to the launch.


----------



## marlers (Dec 3, 2006)

We live 3 minutes away sometimes it takes 5 minutes if traffic is heavy
Steve


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

When we are not living on Tamure, she is moored one block from our house; except for the past two winters when she has been on the hard about a half a mile away


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

Three hours from Peter's Creek to Seward, AK...Winter or Summer, it's pretty much the same.


----------



## Hobos (Jan 12, 2008)

5 minutes at the breakneck speed of 45. Very spoiled, but it took me 56 years to get there.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

from 7 am - 6:30pm, I'm 45 mins away, 5 days a week


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald (Apr 3, 2005)

I live ON my boat - with my wife. I work at the Marina where we keep the boat. The commute is hell. Sometimes I have to turn down two rums just walking back down the dock to my home. Wait - no, that never happened, I never turned down a rum. I do like to wait, though, until I get past the left turn in the dock before I accept too many. The splash you just heard could be me.


----------



## dbruce85 (Aug 17, 2007)

About thirty miles. There is never much traffic, so its about 35/40 minutes.
I live a mile from Lake Erie but keep my boat on Lake Ontario.
Prevailing winds are SW in the summer, that with Lake Erie's shallow depth make it far choppier. On Lake Ontario's west end there are far more places to sail to for a weekend getaway. Besides Niagara on the Lake is a great town.


----------



## docbob5707 (May 1, 2003)

About 90 miles from house to boat but, now that I'm retired I like to stay on the boat for weeks at a time so the drive ain't that bad. 
"Doc" Bob


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Living where we are, we had a choice of Lake Ontario, 1 hour, Lake Huron 1 1/2, Southern Georgian Bay 1 1/2, or Georgian Bay, 30,000 Islands & one of the best cruising grounds in the world & 2 hrs..... well worth the drive. Head up Friday, on the water Friday night and back to land Sun. evening.


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

2.5 hours for us. We are hoping to shorten that with a move/lifestyle change, but not sure when. Maybe make it "0".

Chris


----------



## funflyinsail (May 20, 2007)

About 1.5 hrs. from Lakeland, Fl. to sailboat on Tera Ceia Bay in Palmetto, Fl.
67 miles one way. ~~~~~ _/) ~~~~~


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

23 minutes. Boat is in a private little marina on the north end of the island (which at 52 sq. miles, isn't all that big). Still, it feels like it takes "forever" to get there when I'm taking her out for a sail...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

2 hours and 15 minutes at 75mph. Twice that much if Kris drives!!!!!

- CD


----------



## lharmon (Jul 26, 2005)

20 minutes to our bigger boat. Sailing dinghy is right out the back door


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

2 hrs. 45 minutes with average SF Bay traffic. We live in the valley northeast of San Francisco and for some reason the drive has never bothered me. Especially in the summer when it is around 100 degrees in Chico and by the time we reach Page One the marine layer is in, it is blowing 20+ and it is 55 degrees! Our thick Norwegian sweaters that we could barely touch at home are pulled with glee. We feel like we have left the country or even the planet instead of heading out for a weekend sail!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

5 city blocks. When my youngest son was small I had one of those Infant bicycle seats for him. Use to ride the bike back and forth to the marina. He is 10 now and I not into the exercise thing as much as i use to be. lol


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anybody really 'live' when they are away from their boat?


----------



## Shortman (Feb 12, 2006)

*350 miles*

I'm in Western MA, she's downeast Maine (where we have a camp)


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

We live in Coquitlam, BC and keep our boat in Point Roberts, WA (very common strategy around here it would seem). We don't own a car, so it's typically a 45-minute train ride, followed by an 80-minute bus ride, followed by a 60-minute walk, for a total of three-odd hours. The time varies a lot depending on whether we miss the bus, but crossing the border on foot is always fast (it's a joy to walk past the lineup of cars).

This summer we bought a pair of scooters, on which our trip from bus stop to marina (downhill of course) was reduced to about 15-20 minutes of non-stop action. They fold up and stow nicely on the boat


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

I think this is a dead thread since the last post was in April but in case anyone cares, I live 2 blocks from the marina and about 100 yds from the marina parking lot to the slip.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey . . . . . . . I'm always late to threads anyway. 25 minutes for me.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

5 min walk---usually takes longer to get out to the boat than walking to the dock


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

25 minutes in Winter, 2.5 hours in summer.

I think this needs to be a sailnet poll!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

old boat was about 10 steps out the back door. New boat is too big so it's a mile away.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I posted in the summer when the distance was 4 miles, but now that it's winter it's 40 feet


----------



## countrybumpkin (Sep 4, 2007)

Bene505 said:


> 25 minutes in Winter, 2.5 hours in summer.
> 
> I think this needs to be a sailnet poll!


I can guess, but please elaborate on this!

I'm 30 minutes away, barring any construction or accidents.

cb


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

We're a half-hour drive, a twenty-minute ferry ride and a three minute walk from the boat.


----------



## rdstanley (Sep 23, 2006)

15 minutes if it's just me, an hour and a half if the wife or daughters go


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

if i dont stop for anything ,less than an hour


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

rdstanley said:


> 15 minutes if it's just me, an hour and a half if the wife or daughters go


Is that from the time you leave or is that from the time you say "hey, let's go out on the boat."?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Probably from the time he says "Hey, let's go out on the boat."...since women can add considerable delays, often worthwhile, but still considerable to any trip.


ckgreenman said:


> Is that from the time you leave or is that from the time you say "hey, let's go out on the boat."?


----------



## Leither (Sep 30, 2008)

It takes me 11 minutes from porch to cockpit. When I lived in the UK, the boat was a long 3 hour drive away when I first got it and it was moored on the West Coast of Scotland. Later, I brought it nearer home (in Edinburgh) and it was a 6-8 minute drive away plus the time taken to get out to the mooring (drag dinghy, outboard and assorted gubbins to the dock, inflate dinghy, install outboard, start outboard, putter out to mooring).

Ease of access means that I can comfortably spend an hour or a day working on the boat and/or sailing it. It is bliss!

Stuart


----------



## rrh (Jun 4, 2008)

10 seconds from back door to boat. Then, have to hook it to the dually, then twenty minutes to the ramp, then (depending on which ramp and tides) thirty minutes picking my way through sand and oyster bars (ahhh, swing keels help on NW Florida coast) or an hour down the river and out the channel. During the winter there is just not enough water and I have to go the longer, river route.

At least when I am motoring, I'm on the boat!

Richard


----------



## Booda (Mar 20, 2008)

30 minutes if the freeway isn't bad, 45 minutes if I drive along the beach. I usually take the beach home to enjoy the last look at the scenery.

Pat


----------



## meuritt (Aug 25, 2008)

I am fortunate that the boat is 1.25 miles from home, very convenient for a new (used) boat purchase with lots of tinkering needing to be done. I often walk down in moderate weather.


----------



## wlshor (Nov 30, 2008)

It takes me 45 mins. to get to our boat. It really is not that bad.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

When I am working in Miami, Zero minutes ( I live on it) and when I am NJ - 4 hours ( 4.5 hrs if I have to stop a the store to pick up beer and food)!


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

j34035 said:


> How long does it take to get from home to your boat? I live in SE Missouri (Cape Girardeau) and sail on Kentucky Lake. It is 107 miles from my house to the lake, takes 2 hours depending on traffic. I would love to hear how long it takes some of you all to do your trips.
> DD


It's a 30 second walk for me.....

(Mine's on the trailer at the side of the house!) haha


----------



## Cmusicbear1 (Apr 9, 2004)

We're 14 miles from the marina. Seabrook, Tx lies in between and can be quite testy during evening rush hour. Twenty minutes to one and one-quarter hours one way depending on traffic.


----------



## dwightgry (Dec 5, 2007)

I live in Alberta, Canada and my boat is in Florida. A hard 5-day drive or a long day flight. My other boat is a powerboat and I drive 800 miles to the PNW. I really need to move.


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

I also live in Calgary Alberta but my boat is in Grenada ;-(
Can't drive. Long day of air travel. It's still there since that's where our seven month Caribbean cruise ended in June.
M Murphy


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a really long five day drive. I've done Seattle to DC... and that was in four days... don't recommend doing that if you can avoid it. 


dwightgry said:


> I live in Alberta, Canada and my boat is in Florida. A hard 5-day drive or a long day flight. My other boat is a powerboat and I drive 800 miles to the PNW. I really need to move.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Havn't looked in on this thread for quite a while. Right now I can honestly answer the question, NOT FAR ENOUGH! While it is snowing here right now, it's still a lot warmer than Sturgeon Bay, WI. For those that are geografically challenged, Sturgeon Bay is about 1 hr. NORTH of Green Bay, WI.


----------



## n8kraft (Dec 31, 2009)

*Drive*

From home my drive is 15-20 minutes. From work it's a 5 minute walk!


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Just about 2 miles on the dot.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

4 hours, one way.


----------



## rjcaudle (Jun 27, 2010)

For me it's 2 and a half hrs. But I work out of town 10 days a month near the boat, so I can stay on it at night.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

We live 5 miles from our boat (12 minutes through neighborhood streets). The Delaware River is not as nice as the Chesapeake, but until I retire I want to have it close enough to go sailing after work. Plus, if the wind is dead (which happens a lot on the Chesapeake this time of year) I don't want to have wasted 4 hours driving the round trip for nothing.


----------



## snowdawg (Mar 15, 2009)

I live about 60 miles (just under an hour) from my boat. most of my driving is highway.


----------



## beej67 (Apr 2, 2008)

Atlanta GA to Panama City FL.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

When at Essington PA, 20mins expressway and I95 early in the morning (before 6:00AM during week, before 9:00AM weekend), 1hr45min during the week 6:30AM to 6:30PM.

At Bidwell Creek NJ 1hr 45min, don't know what it is in heavy traffic yet.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Henderson, NV to Marina Del Rey is about 4.5 hours. So I stay for days at a time.


----------



## jfurlong (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm about 90 miles away. When I moved to Southern CA I got a slip at the first marina on the coast with no waiting list. Closer slips have opened since but I'm happy with the marina. Slip is close to the ocean, they have a boat yard where I can work on the hard, price is reasonable for the slip as well as for haul out and yard time.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

j34035 said:


> How long does it take to get from home to your boat?


Usually takes me about 15 seconds, give or take a few...

A bit longer when 33 inches of snow falls overnight, however...


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

about a 1/2 mile


----------



## JoeDiver (Feb 2, 2011)

37 minutes.....just across town......


----------



## cheoah (Jul 5, 2011)

*distance*

Over 400 miles. Just the way it is....


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*Loooong Distance*

There used to be a sailor in our club who lived in England and kept his boat on the Bay.


----------



## beanctr56 (Feb 19, 2003)

Behind the house cuts down on costs! Of course no marina fun weekends.


----------



## lgherb (Jul 2, 2006)

It's roughly 8 blocks, which is only aggravating when I wake up (like this morning) and realize I left my cell phone on the boat.


----------



## patrscoe (May 9, 2011)

It takes 1 hr 25min each way.


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

about 25 miles, but then 5mn down river to superior bay, hoping there is not a train on the RR swing bridge half way down the river. held me up a half hour last time.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

About 10 mins 8 blocks or so.


----------



## ctj1950 (Oct 17, 2010)

90 miles, about an hour and fifteen.


----------



## rwy36 (Mar 19, 2004)

20 minutes to the boat, and then about 45-50 minutes down the Connecticut River to get out on Long Island Sound (give or take 10-15 min depending on the tide). I've got one of those pesky RR bridges to contend with too!

Bill


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, lots of folks live a long long way from their boats. that sucks!

I'm one of the lucky ones: 5 miles, which is 20 minutes, including stop for beer/ice, then to liquor store, and a ride down one of the ugliest traffic-wise roads in Portland. 
10 minutes return trip. 

I'm now at my boat 5-7 days a week and I sleep on her at least 3-4 days a week and get up only 15 minutes earlier to drive home to prepare for work.


----------



## luck66 (Jul 4, 2011)

There was a time when it took about 30 minutes to get to the boat. Then we found a house on the river (a floating home) now our boat is docked next to the house, it takes maybe a second to get to the boart.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

It takes me 3 hours to get to my boat. I have it docked in Sandusky on Lake Erie and I live in southeastern Ohio. Sailing on the Great Lakes is worth the trip. We always go up for the week-end.


----------



## TerryBradley (Feb 28, 2006)

Takes me twelve hours. My boat is docked in Oak Harbor, Washington and I live in Englewood, Ohio


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

wchevron said:


> it takes me about 25 minutes to get to the boat. i'm thinking of changing marinas next year but then it would take 35 minutes. _*with my Rhode island, small state mentality*_, that's quite a hard decision to make.


So true. I used to work in Rhode Island, and I was always amazed that people from the Westerly, for example, would only go "Down City" to Providence if they also reserved a hotel room so they wouldn't have to drive all the way home afterwards.


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

I live about 6 miles from the marina, which takes us about 12-15 minutes because of the need to get through the naval air station gate along the way.


----------



## HeartsContent (Sep 14, 2010)

About ten minutes from my driveway to stepping on my boat. It's ideal.


----------



## Nephidoc (Jun 7, 2010)

Man 3.5 hours, 200 miles, $35 dollars of gas..... But worth it!


----------



## boudine (Mar 18, 2011)

30 feet from my house. When my house sells, I'll be living aboard.


----------



## svTrekka (Oct 25, 2010)

About 50 feet  my Montgomery sailboat lives in my backyard on her trailer. I live about a mile from the launch ramp that puts me into the Galveston Bay.

s/v Trekka

-Capt Dave-


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

Sequitur is currently in Puerto Montt, Chile, and we have just returned to our loft on Vancouver's False Creek. According to Google Earth, we are now living 6034 nautical miles, 11,175 kilometres or 6944 USA miles from our boat, as the albatross flies. We'll head back down at the end of the southern winter to continue our voyage south.


----------



## Nazdrowie (Jul 29, 2008)

Seven Minutes from Driveway to Slip. Or, 9 Minutes from work to Slip. Driving slow at regular city speeds Im in Barrie,Ontario, Canada. Now that's nice either way...


----------



## Rozz (Jun 30, 2011)

3min from work and 40min from home


----------



## tattoosteve (Feb 2, 2011)

zero minutes, liveaboard


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

1 mile. 5 minutes.


----------



## lenosborn (Mar 4, 2000)

A year ago it was 50 miles. Today, it's 50 paces or about 30 seconds.


----------



## Rxman47 (Mar 5, 2010)

One hour to the boat. 5 mnutes from marina to lake.
Makes for easy day trips.
However with this new hip, I'm more or less "grounded" for the time being.


----------



## Kallisti (Jul 30, 2009)

2-2 1/2 hours from Pittsburgh to Erie. Depends on traffic/construction and when we leave. We usually head up Friday night and leave Sunday evening. Its a long drive but allways worth it!


----------



## kunomofo (Jun 22, 2011)

3.5 hours by plane - then one hour to marina. But I can stay as long as I want once I get there......and since she is in FL that will be in the winter.


----------



## SantaSailor (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a 45 min commute from my new house to the boat.
If I leave right from work, I can make the Wednesday evening beer can races!!


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*Five minute walk.*

All down hill luckily (and naturally here in Maine). We used to travel to the boat so this is very enjoyable in contrast.


----------

